# nikon d50 vs. d70



## JonMikal (Nov 17, 2005)

if you're on the fence, read this. http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d50.htm#summary

i shot a d70 for 2 years and after reading many reviews, especially this one, i purchased a d50 for comparison. with the exception of a few features, the d50 IS a d70. look specifically for the differences, most will never miss/use the added features of the d70. IMO, my work has not suffered from the switch.

just some food for thought if you're struggling with the price difference.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 17, 2005)

exactly why i went with the d50  nothing i would miss, plus its smaller and according to dpreview has slightly better high iso shooting :mrgreen:


----------



## zedin (Nov 17, 2005)

Well I am waiting for my tax return to get a camera.  Was going for the d70 until I saw this and read the article and started thinking the d50 might be for me except the biggy was d50 has no dof preview button!  Ugggggggggg... I use this all the time on my f100 and is definitly a must have.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 17, 2005)

zedin said:
			
		

> Well I am waiting for my tax return to get a camera. Was going for the d70 until I saw this and read the article and started thinking the d50 might be for me except the biggy was d50 has no *dof preview button*! Ugggggggggg... I use this all the time on my f100 and is definitly a must have.


 
there ya go, but i've never found it useful. figure i know enough about _f_/ that i don't need it.


----------



## zedin (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah.. for normal pics no dof preview is fine since it is fairly easy to know but I do too much macro stuff and have yet to really figure out a system for what will be in focus and what won't be so I use dof a ton for close ups.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info Jon,  I've been thinking about the d70, now I 'm gonna look more into the d50!  : )


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 18, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Jon, I've been thinking about the d70, now I 'm gonna look more into the d50! : )


 
:thumbup:


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 18, 2005)

yay more d50 freinds, join the club :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 18, 2005)

To me the only drawback to the D50 is it's use of SD flash cards instead of Compact flash cards. The CF cards are "standard" for most DSLR's. If I were to buy a D50/D70, I would lean to the D70 for compatibility reasons with my other DSLR's. If you are moving up from a P&S, the SD cards might be an advantage for you as your old camera would most likely have also used them.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 18, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> To me the only drawback to the D50 is it's use of SD flash cards instead of Compact flash cards. The CF cards are "standard" for most DSLR's. If I were to buy a D50/D70, *I would lean to the D70 for compatibility reasons with my other DSLR's*. If you are moving up from a P&S, the SD cards might be an advantage for you as your old camera would most likely have also used them.


 
something to consider. :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks Jon for your opinion here... you know that I'm saving cash for a dslr and I am thinking about canon 350d... but the price is still to high for me... I was also thinking about d50 but I read a few very negative opinions... but on the other hand d50 is I think the cheapest dslr on the market... I'll think about it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

I really cannot understand why people keep thinking that the only choice in a digital slr is between Canon and Nikon. People keep forgetting the Olympus E300/Evolt. They dropped the price recently so you can get a DSLR easily as good as a Canon or Nikon for a lot less.
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/olympus/e300-review/index.shtml
If you read the review, my answer to some of his negative points are:
My E300 has Firewire - way faster than USB.
I have had no sharpness issues with my E300 - but the firmware has been updated.

I'm happy with mine and it's well worth a look.


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 19, 2005)

That olympus looks tacky and cheap. Id much rather a Nikon over that. but then again I bought the canon over the nikon, go figure/ hehe..


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 19, 2005)

> My E300 has Firewire - way faster than USB.


 
I was under the impression that USB 2.0 and Firewire were about the same speed?


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 19, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I really cannot understand why people keep thinking that the only choice in a digital slr is between Canon and Nikon.


This thread would appear to be a comparison of two specific Nikons - not just another brand vs brand ramble.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> This thread would appear to be a comparison of two specific Nikons - not just another brand vs brand ramble.


So how come at least one person in this thread (apart from me) has mentioned Canon?


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, 'the minty one' seemed to be taking this thread in the context of her own purchasing decisions - not starting a brand war.

There is usually a brand vs brand thread knocking about for that type of thing.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 19, 2005)

> I was under the impression that USB 2.0 and Firewire were about the same speed?


 
I trolled around a little and found a reference to Firewire being 400 MBS, and USB 2.0 running at 480 MBS. (million bits per second) Just a little triva.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

It's only a brand war when you say things like 'X is better than Y'.
If you read my post I was merely reminding Mentos, and others, that there are makes other than C and N out there that are worth considering too. I used the expression 'equal to' not 'better than' so I fail to see how you can object and claim I'm 'starting a brand war'.

As for USB 2.0/Firewire. They do transfer data at the same speed - providing your USB on your computer is USB2.0. USB 2.0 can vary it's rate however as it is largely designed to talk to peripherals like scanners, printers, keyboards...
FireWire was designed specifically to transfer video and similar data so it only transfers at it's maximum speed. Most digital video and still devices come with FireWire.
If you have both USB and FireWire capability on your computer then finding your camera only has one method of transfer is not a drawback.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 19, 2005)

well Hertzy ... Olympus is not so comfortable to hold  same as Nikon d70... it is too big for me...  hehe


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> well Hertzy ... Olympus is not so comfortable to hold  same as Nikon d70... it is too big for me...  hehe


It's smaller and lighter. You handled mine, if you remember, and you remarked on it. 'That's rather small' I remember you saying.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 20, 2005)

really??  but canon is cute ... ok ok I have to admit... you won here  Hertzy...  I have never considered olympus nor any other cameras except canon and nikon and fuji...  they are just not popular


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2005)

The only advice I ever give is just pick them all up and try them. You'll find one that feels right - don't look at the price or make, just buy it.
It's better to have a cheapie that's easy to use because it feels right than to have a camera that is supposedly excellent but you can't use because it feels awkward.
In the 70's I thought the Nikon Photomic F2 was the camera for me but I couldn't afford one. The guy in the shop said 'try this' and handed me an Olympus. It sat in my hand like it belonged there so I bought it.
Never regretted it for a moment.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 12, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I trolled around a little and found a reference to Firewire being 400 MBS, and USB 2.0 running at 480 MBS. (million bits per second) Just a little triva.



I think they have Firewire 800 now, its twice as fast. They are looking at doubling or tripling that soon.



			
				Hertz said:
			
		

> The only advice I ever give is just pick them all up and try them. You'll find one that feels right - don't look at the price or make, just buy it.



This is excellent advice. I borrowed my brother in laws D70 for the weekend and everything felt good. It was easy to buy when I went to get it.

I looked at the D50 seemed like a really good camera. As I remember the D70 kit lens was little better, the fact that it takes Compact Flash cards and the D70 has a Night Landscape setting which is really nice, all convinced me to get the D70s. In hindsight I would have bought just the body and picked out a different lens but that takes a little extra money.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> I think they have Firewire 800 now, its twice as fast. They are looking at doubling or tripling that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless the kits have recently changed, the d50 kit gets you a nicer ED lens. when i bought my d70, it did not include a ED...but i did purchase the d70 over a year ago. the d50 has turned out to be an excellent camera for the record...showing absolutely NO difference in quality of image between the two. 

i do not rely on preset options  so those functions were not a consideration.

yes, this thread was intended to help people who were on the fence with respect to the two d's. however, Hertz is right...the evolt is an excellent camera for the $. i have owned several Olympus cameras and still use one today. :thumbup:


----------



## zedin (Dec 12, 2005)

Well the current d70s kits come with a ED-IF lens.  So one up on the d50 with just ED.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 13, 2005)

Jon this is the lens that came with my D70s:
AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED

I don't want to have a technical debate about the lens, you'd win :lmao: :lmao:

A generally also try and set up the camera manually but for 'happy snapping' or quick shots at night the preset works for me. The other night I was out shooting pictures and after several exposures I decided to spin the dial to Night Landscape before giving up. Here is the picture:







My other pictures came out well but this is the one they liked.
Cha-ching, sold as a print and for use on their website. :thumbup:


----------



## Zenith (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate to be the one to through you all out, but I own a Nikon D70 and a Nikon D100, and let me tell you&#8230;if you&#8217;re willing to spend the money on a D70 (or even the D50), save a little bit more and spend it on the D100. The extra cost isn&#8217;t a lot, and is well worth it. The D100 offers so much more creative control. The littlest to biggest things that you probably wont notice until you have them both in your hands to compare them. I bought the D70 first and then thought I should get a backup. The D100 was what I had in mind. I bought an ex demo model, for about the same cost of my D70, and let me tell you&#8230;I&#8217;ve not used the D70 since. All my lenses from the D70 fit the D100, and my SB-800 flash also works a treat. Buying the D100 was the best thing I&#8217;ve ever done for my photography career. I urge everyone with the passion for creating any sort of photographs to get one. LOOK INTO IT.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 13, 2005)

looks like they've beefed up the kit lens for the d70 since my purchase :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

Zenith said:
			
		

> I hate to be the one to through you all out, but I own a Nikon D70 and a Nikon D100, and let me tell youif youre willing to spend the money on a D70 (or even the D50), save a little bit more and spend it on the D100. The extra cost isnt a lot, and is well worth it. The D100 offers so much more creative control. The littlest to biggest things that you probably wont notice until you have them both in your hands to compare them. I bought the D70 first and then thought I should get a backup. The D100 was what I had in mind. I bought an ex demo model, for about the same cost of my D70, and let me tell youIve not used the D70 since. All my lenses from the D70 fit the D100, and my SB-800 flash also works a treat. Buying the D100 was the best thing Ive ever done for my photography career. I urge everyone with the passion for creating any sort of photographs to get one. LOOK INTO IT.



Dude that post is hard on the eyes!!

D100 is worth looking at, but most people have made a massive stretch to get from compacts to DSLRs, so I'd say most people are deciding between the XT and the D50!

Just my opinion.

Rob


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 13, 2005)

D50 or D70??? hummmmm none 

Canon Power hehehe


----------



## Mack (Dec 14, 2005)

Sweet, getting a D50 today.. i hope


----------



## Zenith (Dec 14, 2005)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Oops! Sorry about the sore eyes everyone. My PC screen is projected on a 10 foot wall, it&#8217;s easy to forget the size thing. I&#8217;ll try to remember from now on. Anyway&#8230;I wish that I put a little more thought into my last post, Rob&#8217;s opinion is a good one. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I still stick by my last post, but I realize that the D100 doesn&#8217;t appeal to everyone&#8217;s pocket or technical ability. I therefore give my vote to the D50. The price tag&nbsp;is the only&nbsp;reason for this decision.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></SPAN></P>


----------



## Rose (Dec 14, 2005)

im glad this has turned into a thread where all brands are compared to be honest as this forum needs one! its great reading everyones opinions, thanx, i cannot add anything as yet but keep it up *thums up*


----------



## Mack (Dec 14, 2005)

i Got myself a D50, no complaints, Except i cant find burst shoot, i dont really need seeing the camera shoots so fast!!


----------



## digital flower (Dec 14, 2005)

I am not sure if this is new but I thought I would post it.
D50 Price Drop

The page is located on under the promotions drop down menu 'New Lower Price'


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

thanks for the link. But I'm still considering... d50 / d70 / or canon 350d.... but still not enough cash...

and sorry for bumping the thread but I'm looking for more opinions on d50... comparing to d70


----------



## HoboSyke (Dec 25, 2005)

Get the Canon!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

heheh I'd like to and I have to admit that I'd be the most happier with it... but I'll have to collect much more cash... or... I'll buy second hand canon but I'll have to w8... now people do not sale used 350d


----------



## Polygon (Dec 26, 2005)

> I think they have Firewire 800 now, its twice as fast. They are looking at doubling or tripling that soon.



I doubt that the theoretical transfer speed matters at all when your CF/SD-card is the limiting factor. I've yet to see the card which would fully max out USB2.0.
What use is a speedway on which you could drive 600km/h when the fastest car only does 300 or 400 ;-) (let alone the usual cars which are even slower)


----------



## digital flower (Dec 26, 2005)

Polygon said:
			
		

> What use is a speedway on which you could drive 600km/h when the fastest car only does 300 or 400


 
Not much use now, but sooner or later someone designs a car that _does_ drive 600 km/h. It eventually filters down to the general public (like me). You are right the transfer speeds don't matter much with CF but I did want to correct the statement that USB2.0 is faster than firewire, it just isn't true. What is that quote I heard about USB2.0? Something like, 'It's yesterdays technology today'.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 26, 2005)

I held a d70 last night and goodness it's big compared to my 350D and i have big hands.  It was easy enough to hold just alot more bulky.  The kit lens is better than Canon's.  It is obviously more expensive and better built (the lens).  The camera seemed good but didn't really know how to use it properly.  I managed to get a properly exposed shot but couldnt see it's quality as couldn't download it.  I've seen images form the D70 hoguh and it's obviously a nice pice of kit....


not a 350 thoguh


----------



## telex95 (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought a D70s because Nikon lenses are compatible with all Nikon bodies.  For a photographer who's on a budget, this is important since we all know that technology changes so fast and before we know it there'll be a newer body with higher mpx etc.  So if we can't afford the entire kit, we can at least get the body and use our existing lens.


----------



## Rose (Jan 1, 2006)

hi,

well im also one of those who was first looking at the Canon 350D, but then read reviews about nikon 50D and 70D, and also 'held' the nikons in my hands and since then i think i have to say the professional feeling is definatly stronger with the nikon!  Canon to me feels very plasticy:meh: 

so: to anyone who has a D50 (which is what im thinking of going with due to bigger 2 inch LCD, flash compansation +/- 2 stops, and cheaper compared to D70):

i have some questions
nikon D50  has a colour space sRGB? (IIIa), is that not as good as RGB which is what the Canon 350 D has i think. If anyone could enlighten me that would be great.

Raw format, is it an Uncompressed NEF or a Compressed NEF ?

no fine tuning white balance, does that bother anyone, or is it not used that much? does it mean that there is no "manual" white balance setting??

the lens that comes with the 50D, 18-55mm, how does that compare with the lens that comes with canon 350D (18-55mm)? i didnt like the canon kit lens AT ALL, but what about the one for nikon? how is the focusing (manual), is the focusing ring as 'shaky' and unprecise as canons? the whole lens was a dissapointment to me so i am hoping that the nikon equivilent is better. I have yet to hold one in my hand, thats why i ask.

the d70 comes with a better lens i know (18-70mm), how does this lens compare with the cheaper one that comes with 50D? Also does it make sense to buy the 50D body and get the better lens (18-70mm)?

anyone made experiences with this?

Also: i have a nikon FG slr camera, will these lenses fit that camera or am i dreaming??  i read somewhere that all lenses fit all bodies?.... well in this case only on maual focus i understand!

thank you in advance, hope some of these questions can be answered:blushing:


----------



## Polygon (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll answer to the things I can:

White balance:
I'm not familiar with fine-tuning the white balance and the possibilities it gives. For me the built in modes work quite well. You have the options to shoot white balance reference images from the light source and use these as basis for the white balance. You can keep some reference images on the memory card and load them on demand. But I've never bothered with that. Whenever white balance seems to become a problem I just shoot RAW and later adjust the white balance on the PC. You'll loose no image quality whatsoever with that method and don't have to bother about it while taking images.

RAW-format:
It's compressed NEF and not changeable.

Lens:
Can't compare to the 18-70 or Canon one but so far I'm quite happy with it. The focus ring is a little more "shaky" than for example the one on my 50mm but not very much. But I'm not focussing manually often, so I've not tested that in the field. You should really try it out yourself.

Compatibility:
You should be able to mount almost everything from Nikon on it. However if it's not AF or AI-P you'll lose light metering completely. Check the handbook for a list of what will work and how it will work. You can download it here:
http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bi...y5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1

Hope that was any helpful.


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I wanted a 350D untill I held both the D50 and the rebel.

This camera just feels better than the canon.

The grip sold me.  Now to get the money to buy this thing?


----------



## bobaab (Jan 1, 2006)

^ same deal here, except i am sold on the Canon. Im jealous of all of you who has their DSLR's hehe.  Good info on the D50 vs D70 tho..my roommate just got his D50, and he is enjoying it very much 

the biggest reason im getting a the D350 (when I do) is because I have lenses compatible with it..if it werent for that, I would really look into other manufactures, but for me, the D350 is best.

And that's what it really comes down to, whatever fits you best for your needs.  It's like buying shoes..they might look great, but if they are 2 sizes too small, it's just a matter of time before your feet are in bandages..


----------



## Rose (Jan 2, 2006)

hey thanks for answering the question...

I went to my local photo store today and found that the 18-55 lens for the nikon 50D isnt too bad, with the focusing ring i mean. I am quite happy to find that out! Also i found that the 55-200 lens that goes with the camera is only 100 Euros (!) which sounds really cheap considering... does anyone own that lens or have expereice with it? (i expected it to be a lot more but i guess i was dreaming)!

So another thing i forgot to ask last time (and i counldnt figure it out today at the store) is whether one can change the intensity of the in-built flash? i know this can be done with the Canon 350D. Please let me know.

also the SD card i am thinking of buying is 1 GB, at the speed of 66X, as i cannot afford the 150X card. Do people think this is fast enough, as i am thinking of shooting raw, so does that mean it will take longer to save and be ready to take the next shot?!

:meh: 

Also this sounds soo silly: but anyone who owns a Nikon 50D, do you know, when shooting Raw file, how big is the file size once imported to your computer? MB wise i mean....:mrgreen: . does this size change depending on the ISO setting?


----------



## Polygon (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, you can change the flash intensity in the range -3EV to +1EV in steps of like 0.3.

My SD-card does 20MB/sec (dunno how much X that is) and it's sufficient for what I do. Can take about 20 pictures in a row, then it needs a short break of about a second and takes the next 20 (JPEG finest quality, never shot a series in RAW).

A RAW image will usually be somewhere around 5MB in size.


----------

